# Russian: spazio totale richiesto



## Kraus

Ciao! Sono ancora nei pasticci con questi termini tecnici "da computer"; il contesto è la frase seguente:

"E' possibile scegliere se copiare una, alcune o tutte le lezioni sul lettore mp3 (*spazio totale richiesto*: circa 550 MB)".

Ho provato a tradurla così:

"Можно выбирать, копировать ли один, некоторые или все уроки в mp3 – плеере (*общее требуемое пространство*: около 550 MB)", ma penso che si usi un'espressione del tutto diversa. Qualcuno può per favore aiutarmi? 
 
Vi ringrazio fin d'ora per i vostri suggerimenti!


----------



## Ptak

_Вы можете скопировать один, несколько или сразу все уроки на ваш mp3-плеер (всего потребуется около 550 Mб свободного места)._

La frase tra parentesi non mi piace molto, ma ora non posso offrire una migliore.
"*Свободного места на диске*" (o "на жестком диске") suona molto meglio, ma non è adatto qui, perché diciamo così se si tratta di un жесткий диск di un computer...


----------



## Masha*

Kraus said:


> Ciao! Sono ancora nei pasticci con questi termini tecnici "da computer"; il contesto è la frase seguente:
> 
> "E' possibile scegliere se copiare una, alcune o tutte le lezioni sul lettore mp3 (*spazio totale richiesto*: circa 550 MB)".
> 
> Ho provato a tradurla così:
> 
> "Можно выбирать, копировать ли один, некоторые или все уроки в mp3 – плеере (*общее требуемое пространство*: около 550 MB)", ma penso che si usi un'espressione del tutto diversa. Qualcuno può per favore aiutarmi?
> 
> Vi ringrazio fin d'ora per i vostri suggerimenti!


 
Можно скопировать один, некоторые или все уроки в формате mp3 (требуемое пространство - около 550 МБ).


----------



## Kraus

Grazie di cuore per il suggerimento!  Ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda la traduzione di "sul lettore mp3": pensavo di dover mettere плеер al prepositivo (на плеере) perché le lezioni sono già sul lettore (una volta inserito il disco) e sono di conseguenza copiabili sul computer. 

Se invece плеер è all'accusativo (на плеер) le lezioni vengono copiate sul lettore? Penso che possa trattarsi anche del disco del computer...


----------



## Kraus

Masha* said:


> Можно скопировать один, некоторые или все уроки в *формате* mp3 (требуемое пространство - около 550 МБ).


Большое спасибо, Маша!  Не знаю, дело ли в формате, потому что текст говорит только о плеере, хотя формат файла, конечно, является mp3. Это вольный перевод?


----------



## Ptak

> Это вольный перевод?


Весьма. 



> Ho un dubbio per quanto riguarda la traduzione di "sul lettore mp3": pensavo di dover mettere плеер al prepositivo (на плеере) perché le lezioni sono già sul lettore (una volta inserito il disco) e sono di conseguenza copiabili sul computer.


In tal caso temo di non aver capito bene che cosa significa "sul lettore" qui. Se i file sono *già* sul lettore... Copiare *dal* lettore *sul* lettore? O forse "lettore mp3" non significa "mp3 player"? Che cosa allora?


----------



## Masha*

Kraus said:


> Большое спасибо, Маша!  Не знаю, дело ли в формате, потому что текст говорит только о плеере, хотя формат файла, конечно, является mp3. Это вольный перевод?


 
Да, наверное, вы правы. Лучше "плеер, работающий в формате mp3". Сорри!


----------



## Ptak

Masha* said:


> Лучше "плеер, работающий в формате mp3".


Это звучит странно, так никто не говорит и не пишет. Мы говорим просто "mp3-плеер".


----------



## Kraus

Ptak said:


> Весьма.
> 
> 
> In tal caso temo di non aver capito bene che cosa significa "sul lettore" qui. Se i file sono *già* sul lettore... Copiare *dal* lettore *sul* lettore? O forse "lettore mp3" non significa "mp3 player"? Che cosa allora?


 
Penso significhi "copiare i file mp3 dal lettore (sul quale si trovano) sul disco rigido del computer (ma anche su un disco rimovibile o su altre periferiche)", così non occorre inserire il CD mp3 ogni volta per caricare le lezioni:


File mp3
sul
Lettore
CD -----------------> Disco rigido


In tal caso la traduzione potrebbe essere "_Вы можете скопировать один, несколько или сразу все уроки (которые лежат) на вашем mp3-__плеере_" e sarebbe sottinteso che i file vengano copiati altrove.


----------



## Ptak

Aaaaaaaaaah... Ho capito!
In tal caso:

_Вы можете скопировать один, несколько или сразу все уроки *с вашего mp3-плеера*_


----------



## Kraus

Eccellente! Ora è perfetto: grazie ancora di cuore!


----------

